# RUN! (a game)



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

I just posted a new game to the Market. You can snag it here:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.unstableapps.run&feature=search_result

or the APK directly here:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3727513/RUN.apk

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Downloading... I'll report back after I give it a try

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry it took me so long... but been a little busy... but i had a few minutes to try.. and i like it... it's nice simple game... however...i found a bug... after the first time i fall... the game force closes..


----------

